# SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show June 27th, 2020



## Robertriley

*SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show June 27th 
JUN 27, 2020 8am to 10pm*
*40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591-7025, United States*

Hosted by Jamie Benn (714)420-2277 & Chris Hammond (951)809-3962​


• All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun
• Swap from 8am to 1...or whenever you want to close shop
• Show with awards with categories, from restored and unrestored to best guys and girls bikes.  
• Plenty of parking
• Plenty of swap and show space
• BBQ and fire pits
• Camp overnight if you are coming from out of town
• Private property


----------



## fordmike65

*I'M THERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CWCMAN

All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun

Food trucks or bring your own food ?


----------



## higgens

You are welcome to bring anything you want but there will be free drinks and dogs


----------



## fordmike65

So are early-birds allowed? I asked for Friday off in case its cool to show up a day early to hang and set up. I was thinking making this a 2-day event might attract more out-of-towners. I heard that the Long Beach Cycle Swap is back on for that Sunday. Maybe those coming in from far out can make it a full weekend and check that out too.


----------



## higgens

Early birds are more then welcome! @fordmike65


----------



## whizzer1

higgens said:


> Early birds are more then welcome! @fordmike65



I will be there with Whizzer stuff and bike parts.
Thanks for hosting

best regards John


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

it,s on i will be there


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

Sweet! With Vet’s Stadium back on it’s a full weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

Can't wait, gonna be super cool!! Beers and bikes, nothing better!!!


----------



## BFGforme

Bunch of my buddies are coming also, should be a great swapmeet....


----------



## higgens

Awards are in


----------



## BFGforme

Rad!!!


----------



## birdzgarage

Your awards deserve an award jamie


----------



## CWCMAN

Are they magnets or paperboard. Also, can I enter my Barndoor in the show.

Awards look cool.


----------



## higgens

They are plexiglass and metal backing with a hole in the top to hang in the garage. I’m sure if you are showing or swapping out of a barn door there is a good chance to win best swap spot! There will be some others to check out


----------



## ssum2

What are sellers bringing any examples to get us excited teens parts prewar?


----------



## higgens

Plenty of swap spots under the trees


----------



## BFGforme

Can't wait, we'll be there Friday afternoon!


----------



## old hotrod

ssum2 said:


> What are sellers bringing any examples to get us excited teens parts prewar?



In bringing a couple of elgin twin projects, cycletruck project. 55 green Phantom and misc parts...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

I think I might unload my Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## BFGforme

fordmike65 said:


> I think I might unload my Mercury Pacemaker



Hey, what time are you getting there Friday?


----------



## Robertriley

*This Saturday! *


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Preview - any interest and I will bring - let me know.  Swap meet prices...
Check back for photos being added.


----------



## BFGforme

Bringing some pre-war schwinns, fenders tires, badge's...misc...























Come and get it....


----------



## Just Jeff

Sweet! I’ll be there looking for prewar fenders for my double bar roadster Schwinn! So glad the swap is back on


----------



## Coachmule

Looking forward to it


----------



## old hotrod

Coachmule said:


> Looking forward to it



You'll get to see the green phantom up close...unless it sells ..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> Hey, what time are you getting there Friday?



Depends on how late I'm up packing the night before.


----------



## higgens

I’m eyeing that Shelby project @markivpedalpusher


----------



## higgens

I have a extra girls pacemaker I’m gonna throw out there @fordmike65


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@higgens I’ll set it aside - possible HR pipes trade


----------



## Frejuser

Do awards reach into the '70s and 80s? and are bike stands needed?  Thanks.


----------



## old hotrod

55 Phantom

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iPjaiZ
40 Schwinn fenders

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2fSqHrz
Stewy rim set

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2fMPW1s
drop stands

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iM26Pb
twin bar projects

__
		https://flic.kr/p/TesZvw
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/33626575768/in/album-72157714841356476/


----------



## old hotrod

__
		https://flic.kr/p/TesZrJ
and more...


----------



## BFGforme

old hotrod said:


> 55 Phantom
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iPjaiZ
> 40 Schwinn fenders
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fSqHrz
> Stewy rim set
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fMPW1s
> drop stands
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iM26Pb
> twin bar projects
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/TesZvw
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/33626575768/in/album-72157714841356476/



I'll take those drop stands if 26"


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Oh man...out of state, can't make it, but already drooling uncontrollably over the pics. Any fender set's for a drop stand Elgin Twin gonna show up ? Please keep posting for us less fortunate !


----------



## old hotrod

BFGforme said:


> I'll take those drop stands if 26"



Nothing will be presold, my intentions are to encourage more people to attend so be there or miss out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

Pulling out everything, getting loaded up and putting stuff in the truck! Can't wait to get out there tomorrow and have a cocktail with everyone, oside Crew headed that way.... should be fun had by all and hopefully find some treasures also! See you all then....


----------



## BFGforme

Wondering about bathrooms? Portapotty?


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> Wondering about bathrooms? Portapotty?



Pi$$ Jugs


----------



## BFGforme

fordmike65 said:


> Pi$$ Jugs



Pp jugs?


----------



## higgens

Yes Porta potty @BFGforme


----------



## BFGforme

Right on, we all appreciate that! Thank you, sounds like gonna be a great venue!


----------



## old hotrod

Anybody else finding out they have more stuff than room to carry? Next time I'm renting a trailer...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

old hotrod said:


> Anybody else finding out they have more stuff than room to carry? Next time I'm renting a trailer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Glad my 4runner has a roof rack...


----------



## old hotrod

I've got a full size long bed truck...still not enough...lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

old hotrod said:


> I've got a full size long bed truck...still not enough...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Still time to rent a trailer... uhaul opens early...


----------



## old hotrod

Some of us work for a living...just means I'll still have stuff for the next swap...and the one after that...and so on...and on..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

old hotrod said:


> Some of us work for a living...just means I'll still have stuff for the next swap...and the one after that...and so on...and on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



We all work, gotta get the girls to work my cafe so I can head out also!


----------



## fordmike65

The truck is half loaded. Just had dinner and a drink. Getting up early tomorrow to pull out more bike stuff, then pick up beer and ice for the weekend. 

OK.  I just wanna make a note...even tho things are getting back to "normal" little by little, we gotta be smart about this. I won't be shaking everyone's hand as I usually do. I will enjoy hanging and talking bikes over beers...but at a distance. Whatever your views and thoughts about our current situation, I appreciate everyone doing what we need to do. Not that this should be the reason it "gets real"... but I have an aunt and uncle who are COVID positive. My aunt is at home under quarantine, but my Uncle is in the hospital on 100% oxygen. He has pneumonia and now has limited liver and kidney function. He was in perfect health before becoming infected. Ate well, exercised and did not have any serious health issues. Last I heard his point of infection was traced to a Riverside barbershop he visited just a couple weeks ago. He mentioned no one was wearing masks or really practicing social distancing since Riverside County did not mandate the use of masks at that time. Sorry to be a downer, but I had to mention it. That being said...l'm looking forward to seeing my bike buds, having a few beers and possibly scoring a couple nice items. See you there!


----------



## BFGforme

fordmike65 said:


> The truck is half loaded. Just had dinner and a drink. Getting up early tomorrow to pull out more bike stuff, then pick up beer and ice for the weekend.
> 
> OK.  I just wanna make a note...even tho things are getting back to "normal" little by little, we gotta be smart about this. I won't be shaking everyone's hand as I usually do. I will enjoy hanging and talking bikes over beers...but at a distance. Whatever your views and thoughts about our current situation, I appreciate everyone doing what we need to do. Not that this should be the reason it "gets real"... but I have an aunt and uncle who are COVID positive. My aunt is at home under quarantine, but my Uncle is in the hospital on 100% oxygen. He has pneumonia and now has limited liver and kidney function. He was in perfect health before becoming infected. Ate well, exercised and did not have any serious health issues. Last I heard his point of infection was traced to a Riverside barbershop he visited just a couple weeks ago. He mentioned no one was wearing masks or really practicing social distancing since Riverside County did not mandate the use of masks at that time. Sorry to be a downer, but I had to mention it. That being said...l'm looking forward to seeing my bike buds, having a few beers and possibly scoring a couple nice items. See you there!



I hear that, our cafe has been open for month and half now and practice social everything, clean constantly and agree! Not shaking hands...no disrespectful nes! Gonna be fun after lockdown....


----------



## old hotrod

fordmike65 said:


> The truck is half loaded. Just had dinner and a drink. Getting up early tomorrow to pull out more bike stuff, then pick up beer and ice for the weekend.
> 
> OK. I just wanna make a note...even tho things are getting back to "normal" little by little, we gotta be smart about this. I won't be shaking everyone's hand as I usually do. I will enjoy hanging and talking bikes over beers...but at a distance. Whatever your views and thoughts about our current situation, I appreciate everyone doing what we need to do. Not that this should be the reason it "gets real"... but I have an aunt and uncle who are COVID positive. My aunt is at home under quarantine, but my Uncle is in the hospital on 100% oxygen. He has pneumonia and now has limited liver and kidney function. He was in perfect health before becoming infected. Ate well, exercised and did not have any serious health issues. Last I heard his point of infection was traced to a Riverside barbershop he visited just a couple weeks ago. He mentioned no one was wearing masks or really practicing social distancing since Riverside County did not mandate the use of masks at that time. Sorry to be a downer, but I had to mention it. That being said...l'm looking forward to seeing my bike buds, having a few beers and possibly scoring a couple nice items. See you there!



Sorry to hear Mike...I'm with you, i will do whatever i have to do to protect my family and friends...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN

No need to apologize Mike. Sorry to hear about your family members, but C19 is very serious.

My wife works at Los Angeles County USC medical center (LCMC). She told me last night that the COVID patients have doubled on her floor since the "back to normal, re opening" phase.

Have fun and stay safe out there..........


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Wish it was closer.....


----------



## BFGforme

Loaded up and leaving....


----------



## fordmike65

Loading and leaving in 30. See you there...


----------



## birdzgarage

Post lots of pics dude.im not gonna make.its about 5 hours round trip for me.too far without a co pilot.and i dont need any bikes or parts.if i went it was just to check it out and see jamies killer collection.have a great time and be safe everyone.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Yeh, post lots of pictures and not just of you guys sitting around drinking ice cold beer Lol. Be safe and remember us guys that can't make it.


----------



## higgens




----------



## volksboy57

fordmike65 said:


> The truck is half loaded. Just had dinner and a drink. Getting up early tomorrow to pull out more bike stuff, then pick up beer and ice for the weekend.
> 
> OK.  I just wanna make a note...even tho things are getting back to "normal" little by little, we gotta be smart about this. I won't be shaking everyone's hand as I usually do. I will enjoy hanging and talking bikes over beers...but at a distance. Whatever your views and thoughts about our current situation, I appreciate everyone doing what we need to do. Not that this should be the reason it "gets real"... but I have an aunt and uncle who are COVID positive. My aunt is at home under quarantine, but my Uncle is in the hospital on 100% oxygen. He has pneumonia and now has limited liver and kidney function. He was in perfect health before becoming infected. Ate well, exercised and did not have any serious health issues. Last I heard his point of infection was traced to a Riverside barbershop he visited just a couple weeks ago. He mentioned no one was wearing masks or really practicing social distancing since Riverside County did not mandate the use of masks at that time. Sorry to be a downer, but I had to mention it. That being said...l'm looking forward to seeing my bike buds, having a few beers and possibly scoring a couple nice items. See you there!



Thank you for bringing this up! I hope people can do this right, and be as safe as we can. I'll be distancing as much as what makes sense. Please don't give me grief for masking up, because I don't do it for me.


----------



## 58tornado

i'm there in the morning..


----------



## JGG

BFGforme said:


> Bunch of my buddies are coming also, should be a great swapmeet....




I’ll be there with a few of my buddies as well!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Awesome swap meet and show today - thanks to the host and promoters !! Looking forward to future swaps and shows !!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

More


----------



## markivpedalpusher

More


----------



## markivpedalpusher

More


----------



## markivpedalpusher

More


----------



## John G04

Looks like a fantastic swap meet. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Wow !  Great pics, what a great looking meet. Wish I could have been there. Who had the green Elgin twin crank cover for sale ?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Great turnout and it looks like the weather was great......


----------



## Maskadeo

Quality bikes...and buses too!


----------



## volksboy57




----------



## O.B.G.

Awesome job on the pics mark! Looked like the old day meets!


----------



## Robertriley

I want to say thanks to all of you that turned out to our Swap and Show.  It was great spending some time with you all and looking to do it again next year.  A special thanks to Jamie (Higgens) for the use of his place and the amazing hospitality.


----------



## stoney

Damn, thanks for all the pics. Loved looking at the VW's also. Anyone looking for a Schwinn Motorbike looked like they had a choice of quite a few.


----------



## tripple3

A great time!
I didn't take many pics, but the hi-light to me was Tom getting this bike striped while there; un-planned, just prepared.:eek:


----------



## BFGforme

tripple3 said:


> A great time!
> I didn't take many pics, but the hi-light to me was Tom getting this bike striped while there; un-planned, just prepared.:eek:
> View attachment 1219415View attachment 1219416View attachment 1219417View attachment 1219418View attachment 1219419View attachment 1219420



Hell ya, he made it look right proper! Many props to Tom! Amazing work my friend! Kinda forgot to take pictures, was soooo busy slingin parts and poop! What a killer venue and the buses that rolled in from 3am this morning into the whole day would make Mike Wolfe crap himself! Props to higgins and Riley! Killer day had by all I believe, couldn't spend another night there as was out of beer!! Thanks again Jamie!!! Love your show man.....


----------



## BFGforme




----------



## BFGforme

And yes folks, I did get both of those dropstands from oldhotrod! And a DX I used to own!


----------



## Just Jeff

Man i am bummed! My buddy‘s truck broke down on the way so we never made it there   Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## BFGforme

Just Jeff said:


> Man i am bummed! My buddy‘s truck broke down on the way so we never made it there   Oh well, maybe next time



Damnit bro, that sucks the donkey.... July 19th in Oceanside is next swapmeet.... besides Long Beach tomorrow, hopefully you can make it down!!!


----------



## Just Jeff

That’s what I get for letting my buddy drive. I’ll be at Long Beach tomorrow for sure as I’ll be driving!   May be able to head up to Oceanside too. If I remember it’s going on that is


----------



## BFGforme

Just Jeff said:


> That’s what I get for letting my buddy drive. I’ll be at Long Beach tomorrow for sure as I’ll be driving!   May be able to head up to Oceanside too. If I remember it’s going on that is



I'll be blasting it so you should be in the know....


----------



## old hotrod

Definitely a great show and swap, thanks to all involved and the VWs were the icing on an alcohol filled cake!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dope54

Got some cool stuff and saw some familiar faces !!!! Thanks guys ! .......oh and got my car stuck in the dirt.. thanks to the hero that helped push me out


----------



## cyclingday

I’d just like to say a very heartfelt thanks, to Jaimie, @higgens and Chris, @Robertriley for putting together such a thoroughly enjoyable event yesterday. It seemed to go off without a hitch, and a good time was had by all.



Thanks, guys!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

old hotrod said:


> 55 Phantom
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iPjaiZ
> 40 Schwinn fenders
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fSqHrz
> Stewy rim set
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fMPW1s
> drop stands
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iM26Pb
> twin bar projects
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/TesZvw
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/33626575768/in/album-72157714841356476/



Did the 40 Schwinn fenders sell?


----------



## old hotrod

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Did the 40 Schwinn fenders sell?



Nope, still available...didn't really put them out front and center at the swap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

old hotrod said:


> Nope, still available...didn't really put them out front and center at the swap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



what shape are they in ?


----------



## higgens




----------



## old hotrod

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> what shape are they in ?



Send me a message...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Only 1 pic of the favorite VW BUS






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmisluters

Fuhget about the bikes,
all those VW Buses that myself and many others cannot afford 
but can only covet ! 
Wow !


----------



## higgens

Thanks to everyone for the great deals! I had a great time


----------



## New Mexico Brant

when is the next one??  I want to be there!


----------



## Robertriley

New Mexico Brant said:


> when is the next one??  I want to be there!



We are thinking of possibly doing 2 a year.  One March and one September.  Thoughts?


----------



## John G04

Robertriley said:


> We are thinking of possibly doing 2 a year.  One March and one September.  Thoughts?





Another one in June or July maybe?


----------



## CWCMAN

I would think that a once a year show would help build the excitement and allow people from out of town or State to make plans and attend. If the show comes to frequent then in my opinion it becomes to predictable with the same turn out, same bikes, same unsold parts etc. Plus the year break can give you more breathing room to prepare and recoup any money spend on trophies, food etc.

Just my cents


----------



## Carlos0056

old hotrod said:


> 55 Phantom
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iPjaiZ
> 40 Schwinn fenders
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fSqHrz
> Stewy rim set
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2fMPW1s
> drop stands
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iM26Pb
> twin bar projects
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/TesZvw
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/33626575768/in/album-72157714841356476/



Some fenders like this I look for my autocycle 41


----------



## Robertriley

cyclingday said:


> I’d just like to say a very heartfelt thanks, to Jaimie, @higgens and Chris, @Robertriley for putting together such a thoroughly enjoyable event yesterday. It seemed to go off without a hitch, and a good time was had by all.View attachment 1219824
> Thanks, guys!



Awwww....thanks Marty.   It was great seeing you and your trouble maker friend John.


----------



## JAF/CO

Here is a once a year meat swap to consider Jim


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1221789
> Here is a once a year meat swap to consider Jim
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> 1 (209) 481-9464
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With Jim’s in September, we should wait until March for ours again.


----------



## stoney

Anyone know who has the maroon non springer Motorbike in post #64. Thanks


----------



## BFGforme

stoney said:


> Anyone know who has the maroon non springer Motorbike in post #64. Thanks



That would be my bike...


----------



## Robertriley

Anyone ready for another SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show?


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> Anyone ready for another SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show?



Uh...yeah. 









						COME ON OVER CAFE 2021 swapmeet and ride March 21 oside Cali | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

It's that time folks, we're all ready so let's do this! Sunday March 21, 2021 6am-10am with ride to follow! Set up 6am no cost, all I ask is that you buy something from the cafe! Killer food and coffee! Ask anyone that's been before and there's plenty of room for distance, could hold a hundred...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65

But yes, another one at Jamie's would be great.


----------



## Robertriley

fordmike65 said:


> But yes, another one at Jamie's would be great.



We are starting to get the talks going.


----------



## Goatroper

I went last year  , one of the best swapmeets  , I had a blast , Thanx for hosting  Jamie


----------



## Luckykat32

Bout time!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*I was talking to Jamie about this a few weeks back since our CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets @ the Pike Restaurant & Bar have been delayed due to our current World situation which is getting better slowly & Chris Reece - owner of the Pike is currently using his property for his business survival & livelihood for outdoor dining - We will have future swapmeets with Chris maybe by our November swapmeet date - I will post it here though once some of the details are finalized with him *

*In the meanwhile I was talking to Jamie & thought Saturday May 29th 2021 Memorial Day weekend would be a great fit for a West Coast destination swapmeet - which Jamie was up for hosting the second annual swapmeet once again this year @ his property in Temecula - The reason for the Memorial Day weekend -- Well it is a 3 day weekend for many - which would allow for people that are far & near to make it down & make it home with the Monday being a holiday -- Jamie had also mentioned that people are welcome to camp on his property for the event early & stay the night - so people don't have to rush either way to enjoy the event 

Last year was a great venue & would be fun as a yearly destination for Memorial day weekend for the West Coasters - there are some things to work out -- Ideally get some people who can help as volunteers to help with all the details - maybe food & drink donations to help offset cost from last year .. Maybe @fordmike65 can persuade his cousin to cook the burgers & dogs as he did on one of our Yosemite rides .. Maybe some live music was a thought too .. *_
_*
The "bicycle show" is not my thing since it is tough to bring old items you want to sell and pass along at the swapmeet while trying to have a bicycle show with your most prized bicycle(s) rubbing up against all the old ... maybe if some want a bicycle show .. have just a show somewhere at a show only event .. just a thought  
*_
*Please stay tuned everyone ... after I talk to Jamie .. I will start another thread for the 2021 bicycle swapmeet @ Jamie's place in Temecula so people don't confuse this old thread from last year with the new event ... *


----------



## whizzer1

Looking forward to it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Hi Frank and Jamie,



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> In the meanwhile I was talking to Jamie & thought Saturday May 29th 2021 Memorial Day weekend would be a great fit for a West Coast destination swapmeet - which Jamie was up for hosting the second annual swapmeet once again this year @ his property in Temecula - The reason for the Memorial Day weekend -- Well it is a 3 day weekend for many - which would allow for people that are far & near to make it down & make it home with the Monday being a holiday -- Jamie had also mentioned that people are welcome to camp on his property for the event early & stay the night - so people don't have to rush either way to enjoy the event



Is this happening?  Those coming from afar need time to make it happen on our end.

Kind thanks, Brant


----------



## soulshine73

higgens said:


> I have a extra girls pacemaker I’m gonna throw out there @fordmike65



is this girl’s pacemaker still around


----------

